# مخابر الكترونيه مذهله



## مدمن الكترون (2 يوليو 2006)

قامت شركه ادم للالكترونيات بتصنيع مخابر الكترونيه تعليميه ومتحكمات صناعيه جديدة تعالوا نشوف سوا www.admelec.com


----------



## اياد الكوز (4 يوليو 2006)

اهلا بك اخي الكريم في هذا المنتدى الرائع
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamzaaa (5 يوليو 2006)

مشكور على هذه المعلومة عن المخابر


----------



## فدياس (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
هذه المخابر مميزة فعلا


----------

